# Working remotely for own UK Ltd company?



## Caper (May 15, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've just joined the forum as my wife has been offered an opportunity to work in Dubai and we're doing the research. We're looking forward to going but, like everyone I guess, we have a lot of questions and unknowns before we go.

I've searched this subject and haven't found a definitive answer so thought I'd ask for your help. My wife's Dubai office will sponsor her work visa. She'll sponsor me as her spouse and I'll live in Dubai on a resident's visa. I run a UK consultancy business (one-man-band limited company) which I will hope to maintain whilst living in Dubai. Clients have already said they wish to continue to use my services.

My question is: Would there be a problem (legally) with me doing bits of desk work from home for UK clients, invoicing them from my UK limited company and being paid to a UK business bank account whilst living in UAE on a resident's visa? 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

no problem at all. Though why would you want to pay UK taxes when you are not even there - open a company in Dubai and do the same thing.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rsinner said:


> no problem at all. Though why would you want to pay UK taxes when you are not even there - open a company in Dubai and do the same thing.


Hi,
I did the same when I first arrived in Dubai - for the first 6 months.
We got a high speed internet connection here and my clients could even phone me on a UK phone number - so to all intents and purposes, to them, I was in the UK.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Caper (May 15, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I did the same when I first arrived in Dubai - for the first 6 months.
> We got a high speed internet connection here and *my clients could even phone me on a UK phone number* - so to all intents and purposes, to them, I was in the UK.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks both for the quick replies. 

Stevesolar, could you tell me how you set that up - landline or mobile?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

You can pay yourself as a Dubai-based, self-employed person, ensuring that your UK company does not make a profit. The best way is to pay yourself a dividend rather than a salary. Your income would be tax-free as long as you remain non-resident away from the UK for at least five years. If you go back within that time, all of your Dubai earnings (from UK clients) would be liable to UK tax in the year you return. Be sure to tell HMRC that you are non-resident. I advise that you meet a tax adviser before you leave the UK so he/she can take your circumstances into account. You might also have issues with property, etc. The initial meeting is usually free.


----------



## Caper (May 15, 2014)

Thanks Stewart. I have a good tax accountant who will advise about UK tax implications.

My main concern was not getting into problems with Dubai authorities for working remotely in Dubai.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

If you are working for no salary, it isn't work, as such. You could even pay the dividend to your wife if you made her a director. The five-year rule is the key one here.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Caper said:


> Thanks both for the quick replies.
> 
> Stevesolar, could you tell me how you set that up - landline or mobile?


Feel free to PM me when you have the 5 posts and I'll happily tell you how I set up my land-line with an Aylesbury number.

David


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Likewise - I was waiting for your post count to
increase - before I PM'd you details of how I have a Chester phone number in Dubai!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Caper (May 15, 2014)

chestnut said:


> Feel free to PM me when you have the 5 posts and I'll happily tell you how I set up my land-line with an Aylesbury number.
> 
> David


Thanks David. Much appreciated.


----------



## Caper (May 15, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Likewise - I was waiting for your post count to
> increase - before I PM'd you details of how I have a Chester phone number in Dubai!
> Cheers
> Steve


Cheers Steve


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## zed1212 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi guys sorry to intrude but im also in a similar position and would require a local london number for clients to call me on while im in Dubai. Can you assist on the most cost effective way to set this up.

Many thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Skype numbers or a whole range of VoIP services at a guess ?

Try ringcentral.co.uk


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

A bit expensive for my tastes.
Do they work here (with no further hardware or software)?


----------

